# homemade wine press ideas?



## spinelli01

I will be pressing 10 gallons of grape must, and would like to use something other than the rental press at the local home brew, which was disgusting! I read a post on this forum about using a couple of buckets as a press, but can't seem to locate the thread. Any ideas?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Here is the link to Luc's gravity fruit press. Scroll down for the english. Pretty ingenuous.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2010/03/emmerpers-bucketpress.html


----------



## spinelli01

That's the link! I love it! Very simple and effective.

In my searches I found this method as well! http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/28964-impromptu-plastic-bucket-press/


----------



## rob

I am going to make one using a bottle jack and a bucket with pre drilled holes, u tube it and you will see several ideas


----------



## spinelli01

rob said:


> I am going to make one using a bottle jack and a bucket with pre drilled holes, u tube it and you will see several ideas



Post a pic when you have it done!


----------



## sly22guy

thats sad that the guy on the other forum used a primary for it though! Could've got a free food grade bucket and used that.


----------



## gicts

Interesting!


----------



## JohnT

What we did (years ago) was this.. 

Two Bucket method----

take a 5 gallon bucket and drill a "ga-jillion" 1/8" holes to the bottom and all along the lower half of the sides. In other words, the lower half of the bucket and the bucket bottom should be completely riddled with holes. 

Going through the sides of the bucket, about an inch above the holes, attach 4 bolts (1 inch long -stainless steel). The head of the bolts should be on the inside of the bucket, while the tread end of the bolts stick out the side of the bucket. These bolts act as "stops" when you place the bucket with all of the holes into another, unmollested, bucket that catches the juice. 

Total cost is under $10. 


Place the holed bucket into the unhold bucket. Must goes into the bucket with the holes. 


Above seems rather confusing. If you guys want, I can include a picture tomorrow.


----------



## spinelli01

JohnT said:


> What we did (years ago) was this..
> 
> Two Bucket method----
> 
> take a 5 gallon bucket and drill a "ga-jillion" 1/8" holes to the bottom and all along the lower half of the sides. In other words, the lower half of the bucket and the bucket bottom should be completely riddled with holes.
> 
> Going through the sides of the bucket, about an inch above the holes, attach 4 bolts (1 inch long -stainless steel). The head of the bolts should be on the inside of the bucket, while the tread end of the bolts stick out the side of the bucket. These bolts act as "stops" when you place the bucket with all of the holes into another, unmollested, bucket that catches the juice.
> 
> Total cost is under $10.
> 
> 
> Place the holed bucket into the unhold bucket. Must goes into the bucket with the holes.
> 
> 
> Above seems rather confusing. If you guys want, I can include a picture tomorrow.



Thanks for the info. So, you don't actually press the must, correct? You catch the free run only?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

JohnT said:


> Above seems rather confusing. If you guys want, I can include a picture tomorrow.



yes, please.


----------



## JohnT

I have this "Punch down" tool, but you could simply use a third bucket to press the grapes.


----------



## JohnT

I have this "Punch down" tool, but you could simply place a third bucket (with a couple of weights inside) on top of the must to press the grapes.


----------



## spinelli01

I'm thinking about making the following press. I'm going to use a bucket with holes drilled in it place the must in a mesh bag, and then press it using the same technique. The only difference is I will use a piece of wood cut into a circle, which fits into the bucket, as the press. What do you think? http://www.ukcider.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Homemade_Cider_Press


----------



## JohnT

Sounds good to me. The only suggestion I would make is that you finish all wood with a food grade polyetheline ("EZ DO" for eample). This suff is expensive, but a little goes a long way. It provides a great satan finish and is 100% food safe. 

I used this stuff when replacing all of the stalves on my wine press. Applies two coats and really dabbed it onto the end-grains. 

After the crush this year, the staves still look brand new. None of the wine soaked into the wood. Rinses clean.


----------



## spinelli01

JohnT said:


> Sounds good to me. The only suggestion I would make is that you finish all wood with a food grade polyetheline ("EZ DO" for eample). This suff is expensive, but a little goes a long way. It provides a great satan finish and is 100% food safe.
> 
> I used this stuff when replacing all of the stalves on my wine press. Applies two coats and really dabbed it onto the end-grains.
> 
> After the crush this year, the staves still look brand new. None of the wine soaked into the wood. Rinses clean.



Interesting! Great idea! I was looking into a product that would protect the wood, and not taint the wine. I may go ghetto this press and use plastic sheeting until I have time to finish the wood. Thanks again for the info


----------



## winegal

I found a place that has a good wine press plan on it. Seems simple enough. You might want to look at it at http://making-wine-supplies.org/wine-press-plans/ This will be my first try at pressing grapes!


----------



## Thig

Winegal, this was about a 2 year old thread you are responding to. Nothing wrong, just saying.


----------



## GreginND

I've tried the buckets with holes in it and found it didn't work that well. For smaller batches, I actually use one of those yellow commercial mop buckets with the mop wringer. Put the fruit in a paint straining bag and squeeze it out with the wringer. Not perfect but you can get a pretty good press if you are not overloading it.

Here are a couple pictures pressing some King of the North grapes:


----------



## vacuumpumpman

This is the one I recall using a vacuum with 2 buckets as a press


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index23.html


----------



## JohnT

Greg, 

I have one of those. Its been in my winery for years and I never though of using it as a press!!! That is so ingenious, it positively hillarious!

Just need to make sure that it is void of any floor wax (LOL).

johnT.


----------



## Gmichaelcellars

Greg,thanks for the great idea!!!!!perfect for my 100 lb grape batches.


----------



## Tom_S

What's wrong with a vat and two feet?


----------



## JohnT

Tom_S said:


> What's wrong with a vat and two feet?


 
That just replaces the crusher. It does not really extract juice. Besides, Lucy Ball has passed on several years ago.


----------



## GreginND

I really can't take credit for that idea. I saw it suggested on a forum. I don't remember where but that post may even be buried on here some where. Just sharing what I learn from all of you!!


----------

